# Смещение позвонка



## Aleksandra (29 Июн 2009)

Подскажите пожалуйста, существует ли методика исправления смещения позвонка без риска катастрофических последствий? Мне поставили диагноз (на основании рентгена) смещение 5-ого позвонка пояснично-крестцового отдела на 5 мм.
Врач посоветовал корсет и комплекс упражнений, но исцеления не пообещал. Другие консультанты говорили, что нужно сначала вправить позвонок, а только затем укреплять мышцы спины.
Подскажите пожалуйста, существуют ли надежные методики исправления позвоночника в такой ситуации? Если да, то куда можно обратиться в Москве. 
Я осознаю насколько серьезными могут быть последствия проблем с позвоночником, и очень боюсь усугубить ситуацию неадекватным лечением.

Заранее благодарна.

С уважением,
Александра.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2009)

Вправить нельзя и не нужно.
Болит-то что?


----------



## Aleksandra (2 Июл 2009)

Меня волнует не столько боль, сколько то, что это смещение превращает меня в полу-инвалида, не способного сесть на лошадь и даже принести продукты из магазина. Надеюсь найти способ пусть медленного, но исцеления, который позволит мне снова жить полной жизнью. Возможно ли это?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (2 Июл 2009)

Пардон, а если нет боли, что Вам мешает садиться на лошадь? (Вы что, кстати, частенько этим занимаетесь?)
Да, безусловно, нужно все делать осторожно, но такая проблема не превращает Вас в инвалида.


----------



## Aleksandra (2 Июл 2009)

Большое спасибо за ответ.
Боль есть, довольно сильная, но я человек терпеливый. Меня больше всего пугает то, что по словам консультанта многие движения могут привести к еще большим проблемам. Раньше я занималась верховой ездой и йогой. Сейчас с трудом делаю работу по дому, и очень боюсь осложнений. Посоветуйте пожалуйста, что мне делать?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (2 Июл 2009)

Расскажите как Вас лечили.
Если есть боли, нужно их снимать при помощи медикаментов, плюс гимнастика, плюс мануальные методы.


----------



## Aleksandra (2 Июл 2009)

Ирина Игоревна, большое Вам спасибо за внимание к моему случаю.
Мне прописали комплекс упражнений (очень простой) и крем Кетонал, но сказали, что главное ограничить движения и не носить больше 4 килограмм.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июл 2009)

Снимки покажите.


----------

